# New Music



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I know most of the members of this forum are geriatrics like me and like their old fogey stuff.









However I am really digging a some new (ish) bands around now and have bought some new CD's.

My favourites have to be "The Libertines". Fantastic raw sound and very good songwriters.

Also really liking "The kings of Leon". Have you heard "Bucket"?

A few bands now seem to be going for that early rock sound and that IMO has to be a good thing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed (although I'm sure I'm the only person in the world right now who thinks The Libertines are awful







)

For Londoners and those in the Home Counties try XFM (104.9MHz) or have a listen over the Internet if you're too far away to get a decent signal.

Currently I rather like Muse and The Thrills among others too numerous to mention.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like them and the Darkness







They are going for the early Zep type sound,not a bad thing at all


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Who are the Libertines when they're at home?



> I am really digging a some new (ish) bands


Fair enough if you are keeping up with the latest sounds Neil. However don't run before you can walk


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I knew someone would mention the Darkness at some point. What a bunch of tarts. Think they learnt to play in the dark.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Paul,but they CAN play IMO







Good band I think it is just what the music industry needs in these dark days


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Yes Paul,but they CAN play IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Each to their own. His voice just riles me though.

True there's not much to shout about these days. Why I only seem to listen to my usual stuff.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am listening to Zakk Wylde Black Label Society a lot lately.

The album Sonic Brew is woth a listen,but I suppose you have got it eh Paul?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I am listening to Zakk Wylde Black Label Society a lot lately.
> 
> The album Sonic Brew is woth a listen,but I suppose you have got it eh Paul?


 NO! I knew nothing of it









THE Zack Wylde? Must look into this!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Noo Paul,you must be slipping
















Zakk has his own band

Zakk Wylde link

Awesome Paul.I really do think his is much better doing his own stuff.His version of no more tears is ace.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Another one Paul









BLS


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I saw The Darkness earlier in the year when they headlined the Leeds festival at Bramham Park. Unfortunately I thought that they were appalling. However I saw them the year before, when they were nothing like as big as they are now and therefore not the headline act, and they were much better. I like some of their songs but, to be honest, they don't really do it for me. Haven't heard much by The Kings Of Leon but I'm going to try (and probably buy) some soon









If you want to hear some good old fashioned rock then The Datsuns are excellent - especially their first album (which has the catchy title of "The Datsuns"







!). I like Muse (they are fantastically OTT live) but only have the one album - I can't remember the title but it's something about symmetry.

The other group I enjoy at the momet are Ash whose new album (Meltdown) is a stunner


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't go for The Darkness, he sounds like a tart and even though I'm not in the least a prude, there's way too much effing and blinding goin on - it's just distracting.

Quite like Muse, Snow Patrol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Agreed (although I'm sure I'm the only person in the world right now who thinks The Libertines are awful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes XFM is very good, and also Virgin is well worth a listen as you get a lot of classic rock as well.

Muse, excellent.

Really like The Thrills "Cory Haim"

As regards, The Darkness, I'm not mad on them but I've seen them live on MTV a few times and they can really play.









Paulus mentioned Ash another really excellent band......... "Burn baby burn"







(You'll really like The Kings of Leon Paul)

Snow Patrol mentioned by ESL , different scene but great songs.

There is no need to be stuck in a time warp nowadays, of course we still love our old rock etc records we grew up with but there is a great deal of excellent music out there nowadays if you look around, which was the basis of my thread.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

neil said:



> There is no need to be stuck in a time warp nowadays, of course we still love our old rock etc records we grew up with but there is a great deal of excellent music out there nowadays if you look around


I dug out an old Various Artists compilation vinyl double-album last weekend: Burning Ambitions - A History of Punk (1982 I think). It has the likes of The Fall, Buzzcocks, Wire, ATV, Adverts, The Lurkers, Eater, Killing Joke, Ruts, Sham 69, Angelic Upstarts etc. I think the sound has just about come full-circle







Lots of modern bands do seem to sound strangely familiar







Queens of the Stone Age is another that springs to mind!

Then again, last night I watched the movie "School of Rock" on DVD. A children's film but with a kick-ass soundtrack for old rockers. Yes, I was playing air guitar














Recommended









Old or modern, I'm spoiled for choice at the moment!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Noo Paul,you must be slipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just heard some clips of hangover album. Must admit I wasn't that impressed. They do do some more uptempo stuff I assume?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that I've got an Ash cd in the car (a compilation of my favourite tracks that I've made myself) - guess what I'll be listening to on the way home











> You'll really like The Kings of Leon Paul


I'm going shopping tonight so I'll have a look for their cd(s?), I'm also going to look for a copy Half Life 2 if it hasn't sold out already.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I knew someone would mention the Darkness at some point. What a bunch of tarts. Think they learnt to play in the dark.


I agree Paul









There is some good music out there ... trouble is it takes some finding amongst the 99% that is just utter garbage.

BRMC, Detroit Cobras, Von Bondies, Bellrays are particular recent favourites. Its a raw "garage" rock harking back to the days of MC5. Like a most of the best bands around at present they are all from the USA. Libertines are OK and they are London based which is a bonus, although their second album wasnt a patch on their debut "Up the Bracket".


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I knew someone would mention the Darkness at some point. What a bunch of tarts. Think they learnt to play in the dark.
> ...


 Never heard of Libertines John - or others you mentioned!

Apart from Ozzy & Motorhead, most of who I like are American.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,the Hangover CD is for when you have a hangover,so it is not heavy.

Listen to the other stuff.How heavy do you want?Zakk downtunes his Gibson and uses heavy strings for chugging and pinched harmonics very unique guitar sound







the stuff he does with Ozzy is like pop music





















He has a good voice too.I do recomend Sonic Brew first.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The last good modern metal band I heard was Spineshank. Linkin Park are fair to midling but all they're stuff sounds pretty much the same to me. Prior to that the best modern metal band I can think of is Pantera. I loved their "Vulgar Display of Power" album but that's aready 10 or 12 years old I should think! Are they still going?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pantera were great.The guitarist Dimebag Darrell now has a band called Damage plan


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The last good modern metal band I heard was Spineshank. Linkin Park are fair to midling but all they're stuff sounds pretty much the same to me. Prior to that the best modern metal band I can think of is Pantera. I loved their "Vulgar Display of Power" album but that's aready 10 or 12 years old I should think! Are they still going?


 Pantera are indded still going.

Mindbender(a friend in Texas) posts here now & then. He & his mates visit a club now & then Pantera own in Dallas.

Vulgar display is great. Their 100% Proof Live album is class. That was first one I bought of theirs. Didn't know if i would get into them, but I really like the song 'Walk'. Ironic for me perhaps


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Too bad Pantera are no more







[EDIT]Oops, looks like I'm wrong about that







[/EDIT]

Just had a quick look on the Internet for Damage Plan. Mixed reviews for the album - "New Found Power" - but worth a go I reckon! Whilst browsing I noticed another band called Killswitch Engage. I'm sure I heard something from them recently and thought it was good. Might have to pop down to Virgin Megastore later


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,do you know if Dimebag is still with Pantera?I thought he went out on his own,but not sure?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

JoT said:


> .BRMC, Detroit Cobras, Von Bondies, Bellrays are particular recent favourites. Its a raw "garage" rock harking back to the days of MC5.


MC5, Motor city 5.

"Kick out the jams!"

Another band in a similar vein were "The Amboy Dukes" who I saw about 30 odd years ago featuring Ted Nugent.

Original American garage.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul have you heard Meshuggah?Evil music,very heavy.Zakk and Ozzy love them









Shadows Fall are good.guitarist Jonathen Donais is superb.A real shredder and technically brilliant,not like Vai who can't carry a tune





















The war within is the album,try it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Paul,do you know if Dimebag is still with Pantera?I thought he went out on his own,but not sure?


 I don't know about him, but apparently Phil Anselmo left a while ago. Check their site out. I'm a little confused as to who is where!

http://www.pantera.com/


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul,just checked Darrel is still with them


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Thanks Paul,just checked Darrel is still with them


 OK









Never seen that other guy before-assumedly Phil's replacement.

Anyone like Rammstein? I do


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > .BRMC, Detroit Cobras, Von Bondies, Bellrays are particular recent favourites. Its a raw "garage" rock harking back to the days of MC5.
> ...


 One of the best albums of all time IMHO; and probably the best live album ever. If you listen to the MC5 its hard to believe the concert was recorded in October 1968. You can hear the origins of metal, punk and new wave .... they were years ahead of their time.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Rammstein are good,Mutter was a good album but the new one Reise Reise is better IMO


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Rammstein are good,Mutter was a good album but the new one Reise Reise is better IMO


 Not heard it yet, but getting it at weekend hopefully.

Herzeleid & Sehnsucht are great albums as well.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Its worth a listen Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

neil said:


> I know most of the members of this forum are geriatrics like me and like their old fogey stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You shouldn't be listening to this racket at your age Neil














.

Get some Bert Kaempfert on







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say I haven't heard of the vast majority of the bands mentioned above.

My little girl (5) told me today she wants Shania twain's greatest hits for christmas!

Looks like I'll be listening to that in the new year probably at volume 11. I'm sure I wasn't this noisy when I was 5.

btw I've asked her for Spinal Tap DVD. She told the 710 I wanter spider tap!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'm ashamed to say I haven't heard of the vast majority of the bands mentioned above.
> 
> My little girl (5) told me today she wants Shania twain's greatest hits for christmas!
> 
> ...


 Your girl knows her stuff.

However - please tell me you don't really want Spinal Tap?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

neil said:


> A few bands now seem to be going for that early rock sound and that IMO has to be a good thing.


 Are you guys ignoring the obvious, or are The White Stripes not that big in the UK?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > A few bands now seem to be going for that early rock sound and that IMO has to be a good thing.
> ...


 They are popular here Sargon. However I personally know very little about them.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like them. "White Blood Cells" was a good album. I haven't heard much from them lately though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ok - away from the newbies a moment.

Anyone like the Ramones?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to have a few Ramones albums on vinyl but now all I have is "Ramones Mania" - a best of type album - on CD. I was playing it in the car yesterday!

Commando and Bonzo Goes to Bitburg are my current favourites tracks but I think everything and anything by the Ramones is great


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

White Stripes are good







He can really play the guitar


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

AlexR said:


> White Stripes are good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, White Stripes brilliant.

Jack won't use any modern effects and will only use vintage

equipment ..............top man.

Two piece and his old woman's on the drums.









My son saw them at Brixton and said they were awesome, seen the live footage of them doing "Jolene"?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I used to have a few Ramones albums on vinyl but now all I have is "Ramones Mania" - a best of type album - on CD. I was playing it in the car yesterday!
> 
> Commando and Bonzo Goes to Bitburg are my current favourites tracks but I think everything and anything by the Ramones is great


 My mate got me into them. Then I bought a couple of CDs. This prompted him to transfer his vinyl to CD, which was good!

KKK Took My Baby Away is class. Have you heard the Ramones tribute album Rich? Very good, apart from Marilyn Manson's rendition of KKK


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

raketakat said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > I know most of the members of this forum are geriatrics like me and like their old fogey stuff.
> ...


I've always been a music fan since I bought my first Beatles record and started playing in "Beat groups"









Not a fan of heavy metal though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ithoiught spinal tap were a cult classic?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:



> Have you heard the Ramones tribute album Rich?


I didn't know there was one, so I did a quick Google search and found two









"We're a Happy Family" (which is the one with Marilyn Manson, Green Day, Metallica and Offspring among others) and "Gabba Gabba Hey" which features bands I've never heard of







That one's import only by the looks of it.

neil said:



> Not a fan of heavy metal though.


pgtips said:



> I thought spinal tap were a cult classic?


If you like Heavy Metal (or even if you don't) and you like Spinal Tap, I recommend you watch this. Just brilliant


















It focuses mainly on young up-and-coming bands in LA but features a lot of established acts too - Lemmy/Motorhead, Ozzy, Kiss, Alice Cooper, Aerosmith, Megadeth...

If you like HM you'll love this, if you don't like HM I bet you'll still enjoy it







Not sure if it's still available but I'd recommend hunting down a second-hand copy.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have 'We're A Happy Family'. Pretenders are on it as well. I like Rob Zombie's version of Blitzkreig Bop.

That video looks good. I'll have to look out for it.


----------

